# Another Newbie Joining In



## zippyk (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello All!

I've been lurking for awhile and really enjoy the recipes and tips.  I have a GOSM (regular size - propane).  I also have a kettle-type electric smoker that I used for quite a while, until I upgraded.  I'll keep it around in case we have a party and I need more than one smoker.  I have some questions to ask, but can't figure out how to post a new thread.  I don't see a button anywhere (other than in this section).  I'm sure it's here somewhere, but can someone direct me to the right place?  Thanks, and I look forward to reading more!

Zippyk


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 16, 2007)

when you are in a section (say, beef) top left says start new thread.  welcome to smf btw.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## zippyk (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks!  I just now discovered all these new threads.  Maybe someone already answered my question.  I'm still learning.....


----------



## jts70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome glad you coulld make it!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Zippyk!!!


----------



## bigal (Jul 16, 2007)

welcome to smf!  must send all memebers oranges!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 16, 2007)

Zippy, I'm glad you came over. This site is extremely informative and the fine smokers here are very friendly and helpful! Glad you made it! Q


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 16, 2007)

Big welcome from Alabama, remember everybody loves pics of your smokes


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard.. Welcome to SMF.  As you probibly know from "lurking" around there is a great amount of knowledge on this forum and plenty of friends.  Ask as many questions as you like some will be along shortly with help...

Welcome and smoke on!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2007)

welcome to SMF this is a great place.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome Zippy -

I've been here a good while and I'm always learning something new around here! Don't be shy just ask.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad to see you on the forum Zippy.  I look forward to your posts as you get to know the friendly folks here.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, you'll find plenty of great ideas and tips from some friendly folks.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard the mighty SMF Zippyk! Glad you found your way here!


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 17, 2007)

Howdy from Arizona.. Welcome to SMF..

This is the place for questions and tips. Anything from smoking, hearing a funny joke, to birthing babies.. Ok, that's a stretch. But, we will tell you how to smoke a suckling pig. Close enough? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy


----------



## zippyk (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you, everyone!  I have learned so much already, it's amazing.  It seems you can smoke just about anything, and I plan to.  Can't wait to get started on several of the recipes I have discovered.


----------



## db bbq (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Enjoy the smoke!!!!!!


----------



## doc (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard, fellow Orlandian! You'll love it here, lots of great people willing to help. Dig in and enjoy!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!!


----------

